# mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik



## kolkangler (31. August 2012)

Hi Leute 

ich habe mir ein 4 m Boot gekauft und bin bis jetzt nur auf der Elbe unterwegens.
nun möchte ich mal auf der Ostsee vor Rerik,oder Wohlenberger wiek fischen,;+
hat jemand für mich ein paar tips ,auf was ich achten muss und wie ich am besten fische,oder eine tiefenkarte und so etwas, was man eben gebrauchen kann . 
bin für jeden rat dankbar.

der kolkangler #h#h#h


----------



## blassauge (1. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Mit einer Seekarte wird wohl keiner helfen können/wollen. Das ist eine "mission impossible". Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter: 

http://www.purplefinder.com/servlet/FleetMapServlet?user_name=demo&password=demo

Im Forum stehen auch schon sehr viel / sehr dataillerte Infos. 

Mach es nicht zu komliziert. 
1. Schleppen mit Wobbler 6-10m Linie
2. pilken mit oder ohne Beifänger
3. tote Rute hinten raus mit Gummifisch oder
4. tote Rute hinten raus mit Naturködermontage

Dann bis 20m durchtesten und zurück. Da sollte es schon das eine oder andere mal mehr oder weniger zuppeln.

Leider gibt es derzeit kaum Fangmeldungen aus dem Bereich. Entweder ist nichts zu holen oder es ist keiner draußen.


----------



## MeFo_83 (1. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

fänge sind, aber es postet zur zeit keiner darüber


----------



## blassauge (1. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Schade eigentlich. Ich wollte in den nächsten Wochen mal Richtung Kühlungsborn und bin mir nicht sicher ob da derzeit was geht!?


----------



## kolkangler (2. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

danke für die schnelle Antwort

die ersten tips sind schon sehr gut,und vielleicht kommen ja noch welche dazu.
was mich aber noch interessieren würde ist ,wie weit kann man mit so einem kleinen boot rausfahren


----------



## MeFo_83 (2. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

wie weit?
bis nach dänemark wenn du dich traust!
das hängt doch an jedem selbst in wie fern er vernünftig ist oder diese dann im auto lässt!
wie groß is das boot,welche "gefahren" kann die ostsee bereit halten,zu welcher uhrzeit fahre ich...usw usw usw
dat sind alles dinge die jeder selber abschätzen muß für sich!
hab dir mal ne pn geschickt.


----------



## blassauge (2. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Da gibt es auch schon einige Meinungen im Board. Die Leihboote sind ja auch nicht die Größten. Aber wohl etwas länger als 4m mit nem 5 PS Motor. Und die sind vor allem etwas hochwandiger. Das wird dann interessant ab Windstärke 4 aufwärts. Wenn dann die Wellen mal ordentlich gegen die Bordwand ballern ist man über jeden cm Wand froh. ALso immer schön das Wetter im Auge haben. Als recht zuverlässig hat sich da www.windfinder.com herausgestellt. Da informiere ich mich immer vorher. Und wenn es dann schon Stärke 4 aus Nord heisst würde ich es dann nicht mehr versuchen. Das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## bobbykron (2. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

stärke 4 !?


ne 3 egal aus welcher richung ist für n 4m boot schon grenzwertig... m.M.


----------



## Rosi (2. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



bobbykron schrieb:


> stärke 4 !?
> 
> 
> ne 3 egal aus welcher richung ist für n 4m boot schon grenzwertig... m.M.



Das stimmt!! Sobald du Schaumkronen siehst, solltest du den Strand ansteuern. Beginnende Schaumkronen zeigen schwache 4bft, das kann heikel werden. Im Sommer ist es oft so, daß man zeitig morgens bei spiegelglatter See raus fahren kann. Spätestens 1Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang kommt langsam der Wind. Das Wasser rauscht ein wenig und das Boot beginnt zu schaukeln. Meistens ist der Wind dann ablandig, du mußt also gegen die Wellen zurück. (Die Luft erwärmt sich über dem Land schneller, es entsteht in den Morgenstunden bei Hochdrucklage ablandiger Wind)

Vor Rerik hast du stellenweise eine bis 15m hohe Steilküste und darunter Windschatten. Wenn du dort bleibst, hast du nur kleine Wellen, jedoch gut Unterströmung raus aufs Meer. 

Anlandiger Wind aus West oder Nord, erzeugt vor Rerik wenigstens gleich eine ordentliche Brandung und Schaumkronen. Da merkt man schon am Strand, daß es heikel wird.

Also ich bin mit Anita bei gutem Wetter bis zur Ansteuerungstonne (Fahrrinne Wismar) gefahren. Das sind etwa 10sm ab Rerik. Dann hast du nicht mehr das Problem mit dem Wind, sondern mit der Orientierung. Überall nur noch Wasser und wenig Land in Sicht.


----------



## kolkangler (3. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

danke für eure antworten 

ich glaube die sache ist nicht, ran mit gebrüll , sondernd da bin ich mal etwas vorsichtiger und fahre erste mal ganz langsam an die fische ran.
MeFo_83 danke für die PN ,habe ich mir gleich mal gespeichert.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (4. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Rosi schrieb:


> .... (Die Luft erwärmt sich über dem Land schneller, es entsteht in den Morgenstunden bei Hochdrucklage *ablandiger* Wind)....


 

Hei Rosi,

Ist das nicht anders rum?


----------



## k-bay (4. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Hei Rosi,
> 
> Ist das nicht anders rum?



grundsätzlich ja! jedoch ist der kälteste zeitpunkt des tages meistens unmittelbar vor sonnenaufgang. dies hat zur folge das vor/zum sonnenaufgang das wasser wärmer als das land ist. warme luft steigt auf, hinterlässt ein "vakuum" welches von kälteren landluftmassen gefüllt wird =ablandiger wind. gegen mittag, wenn sich das land um einige grad aufgeheizt hat, sieht man bei stabilen hochdruckgebieten über skandinavien im sommer häufig auffrischenden auflandigen wind bis stärke 5. an kleineren, gewässern nahe der ostseeküste (bodden, haff) kann es dann sogar zu zusätlichen thermiken und "düseneffekten" kommen die dann nochmal eine windstärke raufpacken.
ums kurz zu machen: im sommer KANN es früh morgens ABlandig wegen, ab 12 Uhr bis ca. 18Uhr AUFlandig!
Je höher die aktuelle durchschnittstemperatur, desto wahrscheinlicher!
#c|uhoh:#d


----------



## MJohny1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Von wo startest du denn? Wenn du von Rerik durch das Salzhaff musst, benötigst du ca. 45 Minuten bis zum Freiwasser (mit 5 PS). Bleib in der Fahrrinne, auch wenn der Tiefgang nicht groß ist.

Von der Fahrrinne hälst du dich in Richtung Betonnung Fahrwasser Wismar, ca. 2-3 Seemeilen vor Rerik. Dort hast du Tiefen bis 18 m und kannst dich gut von flach bis tief bewegen. 

Achte auf das Wetter - ich hatte schon üblen spontanen Seenebel und Gott sei Dank einen Plotter! Mit 5 PS gegen Wind und Welle ist kein Spass!

Tipps hin oder her - nimm ein Fernglas mit und schaue mal, wo andere Boote stehen. Mit mehreren zusammen ist auch sicherer.

Gruß
MJ


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Hallo MJ,
einen Plotter kann ein anderes Boot aber nicht sehen! Hast du auch einen Radarreflektor - als Mindestausrüstung??
Petri


----------



## Waldemar (8. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo MJ,
> einen Plotter kann ein anderes Boot aber nicht sehen! Hast du auch einen Radarreflektor - als Mindestausrüstung??
> Petri


 
da hab ich auch gleich ne frage.
braucht man für ein aluboot auch so einen reflektor?


----------



## Rainer 32 (8. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Waldemar schrieb:


> da hab ich auch gleich ne frage.
> braucht man für ein aluboot auch so einen reflektor?



Ja, absolut. Der Bootsrumpf ragt einfach nicht weit genug aus dem Wasser um verlässlich vom Radar erfasst zu werden. Habe letzten Winter selbst erlebt, dass ein offenes Aluboot aus dem Nebel neben uns aufgetaucht ist. Das war auf unserem Radar nicht zu entdecken. Ein Radarreflektor ist also unbedingt Pflicht. Der sollte dann aber natürlich auch so hoch wie möglich über der Wasserlinie montiert werden.


----------



## MJohny1 (8. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo MJ,
> einen Plotter kann ein anderes Boot aber nicht sehen! Hast du auch einen Radarreflektor - als Mindestausrüstung??
> Petri



Nein, habe ich nicht. Habe mich dann auch gleich dort weggemacht. Im Salzhaff war der Nebel dann weg.

Bei meinem jetzigen Boot brauche ich keinen Reflektor mehr, ist groß genug.

Gruß
MJ


----------



## photostyle73 (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Ich will mich morgen mal mit meinem 5mundnochwas-Boot rauswagen. Geplant war eigentlich heute, aber ne steife 7 aus westlichen Richtungen war mir dann doch nen bissel schwabbelig. Angedacht sind nen paar verschiedene Pilker im Schlepp. Mal schauen was kommt........Also sieht morgen jemand nen arg lumpig ausschauendes Boot in grau/dunkelgrau.........LEBEN LASSEN,DET BIN ICK !!! 

Fangbericht folgt.


----------



## derporto (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Ich will mich morgen mal mit meinem 5mundnochwas-Boot rauswagen. Geplant war eigentlich heute, aber ne steife 7 aus westlichen Richtungen war mir dann doch nen bissel schwabbelig. Angedacht sind nen paar verschiedene Pilker im Schlepp. Mal schauen was kommt........Also sieht morgen jemand nen arg lumpig ausschauendes Boot in grau/dunkelgrau.........LEBEN LASSEN,DET BIN ICK !!!
> 
> Fangbericht folgt.


 
dürfte trotzdem ziemlich schaukelig werden morgen. keinen leichtsinn bitte 

sollte es der wind erlauben, wünsche ich dir viel petri.


----------



## photostyle73 (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



derporto schrieb:


> dürfte trotzdem ziemlich schaukelig werden morgen. keinen leichtsinn bitte
> 
> sollte es der wind erlauben, wünsche ich dir viel petri.



Naja, es soll nur ne 3 in Boen 5 werden und unter Land ist es eh ruhig......mit nen bissel Unterströmung...... 
Schau mer mal. Die Anfahrt von 20 min ist bei nem Abbruch dann doch zu verkraften.


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Naja, es soll nur ne 3 in Boen 5 werden und unter Land ist es eh ruhig
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/rerik#


----------



## photostyle73 (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> photostyle73 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, es soll nur ne 3 in Boen 5 werden und unter Land ist es eh ruhig
> ...


----------



## k-bay (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

morgen 5-6bft!0,5-1m welle signifikant. d.h. 1,5-2 maximal. ab 14uhr abnehmend. wenn du und dein boot nicht wirklich gut ausgerüstet sind, halte ich das für leichtsinnig!!

dänischer seewetterdienst!


----------



## photostyle73 (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



k-bay schrieb:


> morgen 5-6bft!0,5-1m welle signifikant. d.h. 1,5-2 maximal. ab 14uhr abnehmend. wenn du und dein boot nicht wirklich gut ausgerüstet sind, halte ich das für leichtsinnig!!
> 
> dänischer seewetterdienst!



Demnach sagen alle Wetterdienste was anderes. Nehme ich also den genausten Wetterdienst, also den vor Ort mit den visuellen Gegebenheiten welche die Entscheidung der Route und der angesteuerten Tiefe fällen lassen.


----------



## mathei (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Demnach sagen alle Wetterdienste was anderes. Nehme ich also den genausten Wetterdienst, also den vor Ort mit den visuellen Gegebenheiten welche die Entscheidung der Route und der angesteuerten Tiefe fällen lassen.


 
denke ratschläge wurden dir genug gegeben. wenn dir der fisch lieber ist als dein hemd, viel spass morgen. #c


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

...ich würde dir den so. empfehlen, ne bft 3  aus südwest! 
das ist auch nicht gerade das nonplusultra und für mein empfinden auch noch eine bft zu viel, aber du bist auf der sicheren seite und deine frau wird s`dir danken,
denk mal drüber nach, es ist nur ein nett gemeinter rat,...reingehauen


----------



## elbetaler (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Was mischt ihr euch eigentlich immer negativ ein, wenn jemand vorgibt, der Welle und dem Wind trotzen zu können!?
Man muss doch nicht von seinen eigenen minder bemittelten Fähigkeiten und Erfahrungen ausgehen. Ausserdem sind die Wassertemperaturen zum Baden noch ganz angenehm und die paar Seemeilen zurück zum Land, also bitte - das ist doch wohl kein Thema!
Ich freue mich dann schon auf einen neuen Hotspot vielleicht schon im nächsten Jahr, wenn Muscheln und Pflanzen aus dem versenkten Äppelkahn ein kleines Riff gebastelt haben.
Also lasst ihm doch seinen Spass. Mal sehen, die Jungs von der DLRG und DGzRS wollen auch "WAS ZU TUN HABEN".

Ich erinnere nur an einen "erfahrenen" Kajakfahrer, der bei einer guten 6 noch ganz schmerzfrei rausgefahren ist und sich jetzt die Radieschen von unten ansieht! Entschuldigung, aber gerade diese Selbstüberschätzung und Grosskotzigkeit bringen jedes Jahr auch andere Menschen in Gefahr, besonders die Retter! Und dann geht nachher das Gejammere von wegen Beileid und so wieder los. Muss DAS sein????????


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Rosi (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Naja, es soll nur ne 3 in Boen 5 werden und unter Land ist es eh ruhig......mit nen bissel Unterströmung......



Woher hast du denn diese Info? Morgen wird noch mal ein super Tag zum Windsurfen, mit 5-6bft aus S/W. Schöner Seitenwind mit guter Welle und Schaumkronen. Nicht mehr ganz so heftig wie heute, doch heut Nachmittag war es schon fast zu viel Wind.

An Boot fahren brauchst du nicht mal zu denken. |bigeyesSonntag sieht es eher nach Bootswetter aus.


----------



## elbetaler (14. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Mefo, dann befolge doch einfach deinen eigenen Rat! Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was es da gegenzureden gibt.
Auf welche Seite stellst du dich denn? A: No risk - no fun! oder B: Lieber mal zurückstecken, gut informieren und vorbereiten.

Und was ich zum Schluss sage, auch das musst du mir schon überlassen. Oder hat sich schon mal jemand über deinen Abgesang aufgeregt? Bleibt mal lieber bei anglerischen Themen und lasst dieses Angekratze von anderen Meinungen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## photostyle73 (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Dann mal für die großen Schreihälse und für die,die auch vernünftigund sachlich posten konnten: 
Es wird sich kein neuer Hot-Spot durch meinen versunkenen "Äppelkahn"  ergeben ( vllt. säuft dem elbetaler sein Äppelkahn mal ab und übernimmt das), die Damen und Herren der Rettungsorganisationen mögen vermutlich ganz nett sein, hatten an mir aber heute trotzdem keine Arbeit. Für die, die es jetzt immernoch nicht gerafft haben, Ich habe den heutigen Tag bis jetzt überlebt, bin kein Witwer und habe mein Boot nebst Equipment immernoch.#c


----------



## k-bay (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

mir war klar, dass du dich nach dem geschrei hier profilieren und raus gehen musst 
haste was gefangen?


----------



## photostyle73 (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

So so, ich war also draussen ???? ......... Nein, die Welle war mir zu heftig und wir sind lediglich auf " Kaffeefahrt " im Salzhaff geblieben......was natürlich mit sich gezogen hat, dass die Ruten nichtmal mit im Boot waren. Ich fand es nur ganz witzig von einigen, wie sie doch andere einschätzen zu meinen ohne auch nur ein Funken des Menschen zu kennen.......welche von mir natürlich auch gleich den "Blödmann-Stempel" bekommen haben


----------



## k-bay (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

sorry, hab den vorporst  falsch verstanden!
btw: der dänische seewetterdienst hat zwar nur eine vorhersage für 48 stunden, diese ist dafür äußerst exakt!
für dich wars wohl kein großer weg und daher ist die entscheidung NICHT raus zu fahren auch leichter gefallen, anderen geht es vielleicht nach 5 stündiger anfahrt nicht immer so!

nur gut, dass du vernünftig warst!

rockOn


----------



## photostyle73 (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

Lach, der Vorpost war auch so zu verstehen......mit samt seiner irreführenden Ironie und Sarkasmus. Nur schade, dass Du gerade dunter geschrieben hast. Ich hätte mir gerne das Geschreie eines anderen angesehen, ne Tütte Popcorn genommen und mich göttlich amüsiert


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

was für ein müll...


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> lediglich auf " Kaffeefahrt " im Salzhaff geblieben......was natürlich mit sich gezogen hat, dass die Ruten nichtmal mit im Boot waren.


MS Ostseebad Rerik bestimmt, die MS Salzhaff hat es auch schwer bei dem Wetter. Wir hatten noch einen super Windsurfertag.
Die Wetterlage ist zur Zeit unberechenbar, wenn man feinfühlige Angaben benötigt. Jetzt ist es 23 Uhr und man könnte losfahren, bis gegen 4 Uhr, dann soll der Wind zunehmen. |rolleyes Gegen 9 Uhr müßt ihr runter sein vom Wasser, dann sind schon wieder 4-5 bft aus S/W angesagt, also Seitenwind von links. (Wenn wir in Rerik bleiben)
Irgendwo hatte ich aufgeschnappt, daß die Ausläufer des Tornados Leslie grad über uns hinweg ziehen. Mit 6 Tagen Verspätung.


----------



## k-bay (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Rosi schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich aufgeschnappt, daß die Ausläufer des Tornados Leslie grad über uns hinweg ziehen. Mit 6 Tagen Verspätung.



das stimmt =)

war schon interessant eine "rote blase" über den nordatlantik ziehen zu sehen. von portugal bis norwegen und alles dazwischen hat das zu spüren bekommen. viel wind und noch größere wellen!

hier sieht man leider nur eine momentaufnahme, trotzdem imposant und dann auch verständlich, wieso uns dieser einfluss noch ein paar tage beschäftigen wird!


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*

um mal auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurück zu kommen, vorausgesetzt du hast nen" vernünftiges" 4m Boot, dann kann man mit sonem kleinboot sicher da rausfahren .....
wichtigster Aspekt ist auf jeden Fall Wind/Wetter - desweiteren ne ausreichende und funktionsfähige Sicherheitsausrüstung und gesunder Menschenverstand vor Fischgier !
auf die Wetter-,Windvorhersage ist nicht immer 100% verlass - würde empfehlen bei ablandigen winden bis ca 3-4 damit rauszufahren


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



k-bay schrieb:


> hier sieht man leider nur eine momentaufnahme, trotzdem imposant und dann auch verständlich, wieso uns dieser einfluss noch ein paar tage beschäftigen wird!



Ja, goiler Link. Die kommende Woche bleibt also anfangs den Windsurfern überlassen und ab Mittwoch sehen wir weiter. Wenn Belly nicht geht, dann kann man immer noch zum herkömmlichen Spinnfischen im 100m Brandungsbereich übergehen.


----------



## photostyle73 (15. September 2012)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot vor Rerik*



Rosi schrieb:


> MS Ostseebad Rerik bestimmt, die MS Salzhaff hat es auch schwer bei dem Wetter.



Nee nee Rosi, dass schon mit dem eigenen Boot.


----------

